# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Nail clippers

## kyratshooter

I was just outside rigging up the fishing lines and realized the nail clippers were gone from my tackle box.

I popped the lid off the big first aid kit and got the pair out of there and snipped the lines clean. 

Came to my attention that a good pair of clippers is one of my "must have" items in several different kits.  

They are something I use almost daily for hygiene, they are necessary for a first aid kit and also a basic necessity for proper trimming of fishing line and eliminating those ragged ends that will scare the fish away.

Like those book matches and single edge razor blades, they are cheap and handy. 

Walgreens keeps them in buckets next to the checkout.

----------


## madmax

I have as many of those stashed about as I have lighters.  I have toenail clippers too.  They work great on me but the real use are the talons my wife calls toenails... GEEZ!  She can draw blood in the middle of the night.

The regular mountain fishing kit has an overpriced clipper that I like.  It has a few other functions.  Had it years.  Bought it at a Fly shop.

----------


## Rick

That was all I used then I fly fished. They are perfect for clipping the ends on the line.

----------


## hunter63

> I have as many of those stashed about as I have lighters.  I have toenail clippers too.  They work great on me but the real use are the talons my wife calls toenails... GEEZ!  She can draw blood in the middle of the night.
> 
> The regular mountain fishing kit has an overpriced clipper that I like.  It has a few other functions.  Had it years.  Bought it at a Fly shop.


Are you sure it not a full moon when that happens?

I have clippers in all my fishing kits, FAKs.... as well as next to the recliner in my "keep handy on my end table plastic bottle of "stuff".

Clippers, fingernail and tow nail..nail file ...matches(book) BIC, ....pen( not working)...small NRA folding knife, eyeglass cleaner/cloth....Skeeter Stik, Flexible end bore light....extra AAA and AA batteries (remotes), ....2 KFC Handy towelettes.,... 4 business cards(one my FFL guy), receipt for a chainsaw...dog tags (for dog)...letter opener..and $.26 cents.

Clippers are stuck in a chewed plastic cover for dog cage latch......keeps clippers on top.

So,... clippers, fire (starters) knife, flashlight, meds,.cash....in a container....*it's a freaking PSK!*..and I didn't even know it!

I do use scissors on my SAK, a as nail clippers real often....

----------


## BornthatWay

Yep just bought two new sets of nail clippers yesterday.  Always finding a new place to store some.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## finallyME

My fishing nail clippers are hung on a string around my neck.  Sometime I clip my hemostats on the string.  I just recently found out how wonderful clippers are for fishing.

----------


## rebel

I've found that not all nail clippers work as they should. I don't think the store would appreciate me trying them out first. I remember when TSA would confiscate the clippers if it had a nail file. Fidiots.

----------


## Rick

There was a period of stupidity that TSA went through. They would confiscate something and toss it in a barrel behind them. 

"Um, if that is really dangerous. Aren't you afraid to stand next to that barrel with it in there? My flippin' shave cream might get on you!"
"Move along, sir."

"Um, if that bottle of water is dangerious. Aren't you afraid to stand next to that barrel? 
"I said, move along, sir." 

"If my nail clippers are so blasted dangerous aren't you afraid to stand next to that stupid barrel?
"Sir, have you ever been tased?"

"You had better put that taser in that barrel. I think those are dangerous." 
BBBBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

"Someone put me in the barrel........

----------


## crashdive123

> There was a period of stupidity that TSA went through.


  Wait.....you said that like it was past tense.

----------


## Rick

Maybe I should have said stupiderity.

----------


## Old Professor

I just went through the accumulated personal care tools on my dresser and liberated an older set of toe nail clippers to add to my zip ties kit. Works as well as side cut pliers to trim off excess tie length and basically cost nothing, since I was going to trash the toe nail clippers.

----------


## hunter63

I have used the repurpose  "the old one " when up grading or replacing... line of thinking for  lot of things.........most cases it works out.
Like he wire tie use.....
As clippers are not the same...some work fantastic....as been mentioned....others not so much.

So depending on your situation......be aware that old ones "don't get better"...so if it doesn't work well for everyday use....it will work the same good or bad, in a part time kit. 

So if you plan on a emergency use....get good working tools.

My best working pair was free at a booth in a trade show.....Those are my "good clippers"

----------


## Sarahaw

Good to learn about nail clippers

----------


## Antonyraison

nail clippers! yes! Invaluable.. I hate not being able to locate a nail clipper... man It really grind my gears when My nails a a tad long.. Solution I stash mine in My tool box hahah..
But when all else fails side cutters also work  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Steven1919

Word! When I lost my nail clippers it driving me crazy.

----------


## crashdive123

Still visiting Ukraine I see.

----------


## VnVet

Clippers are good. I also carry a needle and tweezers for splinter removal.

----------


## Michael aka Mac

It seems I have quite a few nail clippers here. I have been given those prepackaged bathroom sets in leather binders that have nail clipper, toe nail clippers, cuticle pushers, nail files, right angle nail clippers, along with combs, a razor etc.

Also was given a box of my grandparents self care products, including all the above mentioned and items  like thinning hair scissors, well lets just say a variety of different types of scissors are in that container.

Have a special compartment on my fishing tackle box where I have a nail clipper in, along with one in my backpack. 

The nail file, tweezer, needle are built into my SAK Swiss Champ, & a scissor is in that too.

Nail files do come in handy, & not just for nails.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I prefer my Leatherman Micra.  I does the same thing and fits in my pocket.  Of course it has the tweezers, etc. on it as well...

Alan

----------


## VnVet

The Leatherman Micra's tweezers are better than my Swiss Army Classic's.

In the tackle box, I keep straight hemostats to remove hooks from fish.

----------


## chiggersngrits

Nail clippers seem to be one of the items that always disappear, so you buy another, then all of the sudden you start finding them and have 15 of them.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Aye. I call it the "Bic" syndrome. I don't even get mad when someone steals my pen/lighter/nail clippers/etc. I know it wasn't intentional.

----------


## Alanaana

My keychain is a nail clipper / bottle opener. It has been very useful through the years.

----------

